# EBMM Line-up 2017 - NAMM



## vinniemallet (Nov 30, 2016)

http://blog.music-man.com/instrumen...ampaign=instruments&utm_source=emailemail2017

New line-up announced, a new color for the JP15, Majesty Monarch Series and many others!

What you guys think? The JP15 in trans teal looks amazing.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 30, 2016)

Ernie Ball Music Man said:


> The JP15 features a lightweight African mahogany body (...)



Someone has been checking the Suhr Modern Satin models...


----------



## TheTrooper (Nov 30, 2016)

The black Majesty is beautiful, all the others are horrible.
The best of all his the Luke III, the black St.Vincent a close second


----------



## vinniemallet (Nov 30, 2016)

Conclusion: you like black guitars 



TheTrooper said:


> The black Majesty is beautiful, all the others are horrible.
> The best of all his the Luke III, the black St.Vincent a close second


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 30, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Someone has been checking the Suhr Modern Satin models...



They've been using Lightweight African Mahogany for quite some time now, suggesting copying over a wood choice is silly in the first place


----------



## cslushy (Nov 30, 2016)

If that new JP15 comes in a quilted version I think it might be my new GAS.


----------



## TheTrooper (Nov 30, 2016)

vinniemallet said:


> Conclusion: you like black guitars




Hahahaha Yeah, well, I forgot to add the flame maple acquaburst(?) JP15.
That's pretty nice too


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2016)

If that purple Majesty had gold hardware.....


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 30, 2016)

Loving that JP15, and all the majesty's minus the red one.


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Really digging the finish + wood combination on this






The finish goes great with the rosewood fretboard and natural headstock.


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 30, 2016)

Was half expecting a Jason Richardson signature, to be honest.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 30, 2016)

That all black ST. VINCENT


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 30, 2016)

I wonder how much of a "top" that flame shield actually is. Looks more like a veneer, which is nothing wrong but I always read MM mention it as a "maple top". Unless theres is a thick shield shape maple incrusted in the body, because the bevels of it doesnt allow for a natural "top" to be left in that shape







well this time they wrote it bit more carefully 


> feature a highly flamed maple shield seated in an African Mahogany body



AS opposed to the previous specs of the standard and artisan majesty


> Body Wood	African mahogany with maple top and mahogany through neck


----------



## Thelamon (Nov 30, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> Was half expecting a Jason Richardson signature, to be honest.



They just said in the Reddit AMA this month that there would be a JP8 and something upcoming for JR in 2017, so I imagine this is not complete.


----------



## vinniemallet (Nov 30, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> Was half expecting a Jason Richardson signature, to be honest.



It might during the NAMM, I don't think they would unveil everything just like that. JP8 and JR7 gonna be a big announcement for sure


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I wonder how much of a "top" that flame shield actually is. Looks more like a veneer, which is nothing wrong but I always read MM mention it as a "maple top". Unless theres is a thick shield shape maple incrusted in the body, because the bevels of it doesnt allow for a natural "top" to be left in that shape



My guess is it's the same thickness as the tops on the PDN JP guitars (1/8" I think). EBMM don't strike me as the type to go the veneer route on their high tier instruments.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 30, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> My guess is it's the same thickness as the tops on the PDN JP guitars (1/8" I think). EBMM don't strike me as the type to go the veneer route on their high tier instruments.



yeah I guess it might be. That is something I ve always tough from the release of the majesty, eassier to notice on the Artisan models, were theres not much room for a traditional "top", unless theres a block of maple wood in the shape of the shield inserted into the body


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 30, 2016)

That new JP15 color looks awesome! 

And I'm also very curious about the Jason Richardson signature


----------



## Radau (Nov 30, 2016)

I feel like there's gonna be another Bongo added to the family.


----------



## pott (Nov 30, 2016)

The link doesn't say NAMM anywhere, does it?

Also this is just the spring line-up. There's likely more to come (e.g. the Hunter Hayes sig model already discussed on the MM forums a loooong time ago but not formally announced, and the semi-confirmed JP8 and JR models).


----------



## SwingMachine (Nov 30, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> Was half expecting a Jason Richardson signature, to be honest.



Agreed. His solo album took off like crazy. Still only heard bits and pieces but what I've heard has been pretty awesome 

He's been on those JP's for a long while now, I've seen videos of him when he was 16 or so playing one (his first 'real' guitar) I wonder what his sig would be like after getting that comfortable on a sig designed for someone else?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow the black Majesty is absolute class. And the black st vincent is edgy af on the best way possible. Also i know this is kinda off topic but I'm remembering that Sterling announced a budget Majesty earlier this year? What ever happened to that???


----------



## Djentlyman (Nov 30, 2016)

some very pretty colours they've got there! Eagerly awaiting to see what Jason Richardson's sig will be.


----------



## Radau (Nov 30, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Wow the black Majesty is absolute class. And the black st vincent is edgy af on the best way possible. Also i know this is kinda off topic but I'm remembering that Sterling announced a budget Majesty earlier this year? What ever happened to that???



It's about $800 and only comes in Sapphire 
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/JPM6


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 30, 2016)

<3 the JP15 and the Majesty Monarchy series.

Interesting to note that the Monarchy-Majesty's have the DiMarzio Sonic Ecstasy pickups.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 30, 2016)

I pretty much never GAS for Ernie Ball stuff, but man, the GAS is strong for these two.


----------



## atticus1088 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ugh.... Black Hardware... Yes please...

If only the Teal JP had black hardware.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 30, 2016)

atticus1088 said:


> Ugh.... Black Hardware... Yes please...
> 
> If only the Teal JP had black hardware.



Or gold. But even with silver I want that teal JP15. Can't wait for the JR7 too.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 30, 2016)

Meh. did make me want a 7-string St. Vincent in black.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 30, 2016)

@Omnipotent One : that purple majesty is indeed my favorite new majesty. rekinds me a bit of the ibanez Herman li sig.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 1, 2016)

Love that black St. Vincent. If that model wasn't so uncomfortable to me to play sitting down that would be an easy purchase.


----------



## GnarlyVomit (Dec 1, 2016)

One of these might be my first bass...... Wow


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2016)

The playability of the Majesty looks good, but the shovel just looks wrong! The headstock doesn't flow with the body either IMHO.


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 1, 2016)

Radau said:


> I feel like there's gonna be another Bongo added to the family.



jeez, could it be more ugly?


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 1, 2016)

"So ugly it's great" is the whole appeal of the Bongo design


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## A-Branger (Dec 1, 2016)

LOL


----------



## cardinal (Dec 1, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## vinniemallet (Dec 2, 2016)

atticus1088 said:


> Ugh.... Black Hardware... Yes please...
> 
> If only the Teal JP had black hardware.



Agree, it would look amazing with black hardware


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 2, 2016)

I swear, the majesty would not look half bad if they removed the shield, maybe next year. Really dig the teal JP15 and coral red colour though. 

Still hyped for NAMM, can't wait to see if the JR model is unveiled.


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Dec 3, 2016)

Radau said:


> I feel like there's gonna be another Bongo added to the family.



i wish there would be 6-string in such finish
that would be just "shut up and take my money"!


----------



## Haun (Dec 3, 2016)

The JP15 is almost acceptable. The rest look horrible. Bet they play nicely though.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 11, 2016)

I will be ordering the Black Knight Majesty


----------



## gossong (Dec 11, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


>



With gold hardware and a reverse lid, I'd be all over it!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 13, 2016)

Musiscience said:


> I swear, the majesty would not look half bad if they removed the shield, maybe next year. Really dig the teal JP15 and coral red colour though.
> 
> Still hyped for NAMM, can't wait to see if the JR model is unveiled.




The shield is ok when the color scheme fits. The artisan stuff looks pretty good to me. Some color combinations aren't so good though, mainly when the colors are very conflicting.


----------



## Millul (Dec 14, 2016)

gossong said:


> With gold hardware and a reverse lid, I'd be all over it!



THIS GUY is winning the SSO game today!


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 16, 2016)

gossong said:


> With gold hardware and a reverse lid, I'd be all over it!



I miss the rep funtion


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 16, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> jeez, could it be more ugly?


It's perfect


----------



## Radau (Jan 5, 2017)

DrBloodyJack said:


> i wish there would be 6-string in such finish
> that would be just "shut up and take my money"!



Just go down to your EBMM dealer and order it that way. I did


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 6, 2017)

Does anyone have a guess to the price of the new majesty colours and jp15 colour? I saw a website asking $5000 canadian for the royal red majesty but I feel that it's a scam since you can't even pre order it.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well dealers get prices ahead of time, and it's two weeks til a proper reveal with all the information. So I wouldn't be surprised if some people already have their info up. Canada's prices have always been insane.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 6, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> Does anyone have a guess to the price of the new majesty colours and jp15 colour? I saw a website asking $5000 canadian for the royal red majesty but I feel that it's a scam since you can't even pre order it.



My guess is that the new red majesty will be around $4K (Canadian). The new JP15 colour will likely be $4K as well. This is based off the current Majesty Artisans and the current JP15.


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 6, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> My guess is that the new red majesty will be around $4K (Canadian). The new JP15 colour will likely be $4K as well. This is based off the current Majesty Artisans and the current JP15.



Well 4000 is better than 5000 I would actually say that makes more sense as the normal models run around $3700 or so, so an extra $300 would merit a new face lift.


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 6, 2017)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Well dealers get prices ahead of time, and it's two weeks til a proper reveal with all the information. So I wouldn't be surprised if some people already have their info up. Canada's prices have always been insane.



Canada's prices are insane. The exchange rate being 75% of the US dollar makes it impossible to shop overseas too.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 6, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> Canada's prices are insane. The exchange rate being 75% of the US dollar makes it impossible to shop overseas too.



Definitely. Then you add extra for shipping and then border-import fees and it's even worse.

Where in Ontario are you? Most mid-size to large cities will have a Long & McQuade location and they are a Music Man dealer and tend to have the best prices for gear in Canada (or at least pretty close).


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 6, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Definitely. Then you add extra for shipping and then border-import fees and it's even worse.
> 
> Where in Ontario are you? Most mid-size to large cities will have a Long & McQuade location and they are a Music Man dealer and tend to have the best prices for gear in Canada (or at least pretty close).



Belleville, we have a L&M and they don't have any Music Man let alone a JP model. They have 90% Fender/Squire and Gibson/Epiphone and about 3 ibanez.

When I asked about music man they said they would have to order them in and by order they meant me buy the guitar without ever touching it to see if I liked it first.

Pretty lame.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 6, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> Belleville, we have a L&M and they don't have any Music Man let alone a JP model. They have 90% Fender/Squire and Gibson/Epiphone and about 3 ibanez.
> 
> When I asked about music man they said they would have to order them in and by order they meant me buy the guitar without ever touching it to see if I liked it first.
> 
> Pretty lame.



Yeah, I used to live in Kingston so I know that struggle, lol.

If you are able you could phone up a bunch of music stores in the GTA and make a road trip up to stores that have some MM's in stock. I tend to notice that stores in the GTA will often have JP6's in stock but tend not to have any other JP model, and if they do, they are quickly sold


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 7, 2017)

In the U.S., the new Majesty retail for 2999


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 7, 2017)

beerandbeards said:


> In the U.S., the new Majesty retail for 2999



So in Canadian that's around $3800 which doesn't save me.too.much money after I add shipping and duty


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 7, 2017)

I asked this on a different thread but might get a faster answer here, has anyone played both the Jp15 7 string and the Sterling jp157? I'm. Curious to see what the difference is besides the piezo obviously. Has anyone on here played both?


----------



## squids (Jan 7, 2017)

i find that sterlings are kinda hit or miss, at least for me. i played a jp100d, the koa edition, and it honestly blew me away. my friend ended up selling it, but i played the same model at a guitar center a few months later and it was a dud for me. 
every music man ive ever played however felt consistent. so in addition to no piezo, they can be just really good or just really not so good. which doesnt help if you have to order one online.


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 7, 2017)

squids said:


> i find that sterlings are kinda hit or miss, at least for me. i played a jp100d, the koa edition, and it honestly blew me away. my friend ended up selling it, but i played the same model at a guitar center a few months later and it was a dud for me.
> every music man ive ever played however felt consistent. so in addition to no piezo, they can be just really good or just really not so good. which doesnt help if you have to order one online.



Ahhh I see I suppose that makes sense. Once again I'd be buying online which makes it tough.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 8, 2017)

also remember the Sterling one doesnt come with dimarzios.

I think they are great for the looks, and pretty good guitars, How picky are you for it is up to you. with the lack of SS frets, and the EBMM bridge either it wont fell the same as the Majesty, but I would say "who cares" it looks cool heheh. 

for the kind of playing I do, I would be happy with either, theres no store up there who has Sterlings?


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 8, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> also remember the Sterling one doesnt come with dimarzios.
> 
> I think they are great for the looks, and pretty good guitars, How picky are you for it is up to you. with the lack of SS frets, and the EBMM bridge either it wont fell the same as the Majesty, but I would say "who cares" it looks cool heheh.
> 
> for the kind of playing I do, I would be happy with either, theres no store up there who has Sterlings?


 
All the stirling goes I've seen have been the super cheap Silo 30s and axis guitars nothing special like a 7 string


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 11, 2017)

Man I was going to try to lay off the new guitars in 2017, but holy crap this Majesty Monarch in purple is calling my name something fierce!








Black hardware and that purple finish just look amazing together! The Majesty I had played SO nicely, I'm seriously tempted to grab one of these...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 11, 2017)

HighGain510 said:


> Man I was going to try to lay off the new guitars in 2017, but holy crap this Majesty Monarch in purple is calling my name something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have any idea if the back of the neck is matte on these?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 11, 2017)

Back of guitar and neck are still satin finished, yes.


----------



## gossong (Jan 11, 2017)

HighGain510 said:


> Man I was going to try to lay off the new guitars in 2017, but holy crap this Majesty Monarch in purple is calling my name something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And we shall call it MayestyX!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 11, 2017)

The back being matte and the top being gloss is the perfect combo too. The matte neck on the Majesty was lovely, but I prefer the top to be gloss so that was another thing that has me favoring these over the original.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 14, 2017)

No 7 string V this year?


----------



## Radau (Jan 18, 2017)

2017 Majesty's have Matte Black hardware


----------



## Jaspergep (Jan 19, 2017)

Radau said:


> 2017 Majesty's have Matte Black hardware



The black hardware fits the guitars color scheme much better in my opinion.
It is even better looking!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 19, 2017)

Jaspergep said:


> The black hardware fits the guitars color scheme much better in my opinion.
> It is even better looking!



Yeah I wanted a white one anyways. Sooooo.


----------



## narad (Jan 19, 2017)

Finally opaque finishes! Death to the shovel! Or is that the Richardson? He was always into the crazy sparkles.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 19, 2017)

> before everyone gets too excited there will only be between 10-20 made ever. They are made of black diamons, other jewels and white gold..they are art pieces. $$$$


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a Sterling, but the MAJ100 is available in a new finish.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 19, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


>



jesus christ I LIKE the Majesty but that's the tackiest thing I've ever seen


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 19, 2017)

A-Branger said:


>



omg that purple sparkle


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 19, 2017)

Just saw the NOMAC Majesty on his FB page; crazy guitar.

They are offering Majesty with binding now:


----------



## Valnob (Jan 19, 2017)

Any news on the Jason Richardson sig ?


----------



## pott (Jan 19, 2017)

One of the Ball family member said on FB that it seemed 'likely' to be 2018.

JP8 was still talked about for 2017, but hasn't yet been spotted at NAMM as far as I can tell (which may not be very far!).


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 19, 2017)

Hmmm you can still see the majesty logo under the tape of the sparkle ones , so not the JR for sure. Wondering when these will be announced if they are not at NAMM? Where is the picture from?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 19, 2017)

Valnob said:


> Any news on the Jason Richardson sig ?



I don't remember seeing any posts on his IG about it so its looking unlikely but he is playing at the Ernie Ball stand and he's doing a demo of his new JST plugin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

Another SBMM thingy. The JP150 and 157 available in a new color.


----------



## Radau (Jan 19, 2017)

Musiscience said:


> Hmmm you can still see the majesty logo under the tape of the sparkle ones , so not the JR for sure. Wondering when these will be announced if they are not at NAMM? Where is the picture from?



Sterling Ball's Facebook Page


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 19, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Another SBMM thingy. The JP150 and 157 available in a new color.



saw that got excited until I saw the fretboard/neck  I know this is a better representation of the JP15 with the roasted neck. But I much much preffer the natural mapple fretboard/neck color of the other Sterling Jp157


----------



## squids (Jan 20, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> saw that got excited until I saw the fretboard/neck  I know this is a better representation of the JP15 with the roasted neck. But I much much preffer the natural mapple fretboard/neck color of the other Sterling Jp157




damn i actually like the "roasted" neck on this color. i agree that the plain maple looks better on the reddish color but this one looks fantastic!


----------



## Radau (Jan 20, 2017)

Limited stuff


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 21, 2017)

squids said:


> damn i actually like the "roasted" neck on this color. i agree that the plain maple looks better on the reddish color but this one looks fantastic!



yeh nah I rather the light color of normal mapple. Its a huge shame as that blue top is beeeeaaauuutiiifuuuuullllll <3 <3 

someone swap necks with me? lol 

..either way Sterlings are far too expensive in Australia so good they did something "wrong" for my taste 



Radau said:


> Limited stuff



well, for all of you who cried endlessly for the shovel. There you go, a Majesty without the shovel

IMO looks weird without it

Love the sparkle paint and the neck binding, but I feel its missing something without the shield


----------



## Jaspergep (Jan 21, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> well, for all of you who cried endlessly for the shovel. There you go, a Majesty without the shovel
> 
> IMO looks weird without it
> 
> Love the sparkle paint and the neck binding, but I feel its missing something without the shield



In my opinion a figured / burled wooden top would make it a whole lot less plain. This would be so interesting with a buckeye burl top and the black hardware.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2017)

Those limiteds are all NAMM weekend order only, so today is the last day to order them. Looks like the purple sparkle is $3199, gold sparkle is $2899, and that crazy koa Axis is $3999.

https://dubaldomusic.com/shop/brand...-show-only-john-petrucci-majesty-deep-purple/
https://dubaldomusic.com/shop/brands/ernie-ball-music-man/namm-show-only-john-petrucci-majesty-gold/
https://dubaldomusic.com/shop/brands/ernie-ball-music-man/namm-show-only-axis-figured-koa/

EDIT: just found the link to the page with all the NAMM exclusives from that dealer... no affiliation or experience, that's just where the previously posted photos are from

https://dubaldomusic.com/product-category/nammshowonly/


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 21, 2017)

Wow! The majesty looks fantastic without the shield. Major GAS at the moment for the gold sparkle one.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 21, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Another SBMM thingy. The JP150 and 157 available in a new color.



thats a Sterling?? #$#%@.. might need to buy one. Assuming its actually roasted maple?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 21, 2017)

SnowfaLL said:


> thats a Sterling?? #$#%@.. might need to buy one. Assuming its actually roasted maple?



It is. There's a lot more info over on the EBMM forum.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 21, 2017)

The sterling jp70 I currently own is one of my most-played guitars. A proper setup and its just so comfortable especially with the 16" radius and thin C neck shape. Not surprised they're putting more energy into the line, decent price and quite a few guys in instagram also use them in videos/etc (Vitalism comes to mind).


----------



## cardinal (Jan 21, 2017)

The Sterling basses are great. Not surprised the guitars also are nice.


----------



## Soya (Jan 22, 2017)

SnowfaLL said:


> thats a Sterling?? #$#%@.. might need to buy one. Assuming its actually roasted maple?



Man that looks FANTASTIC. Might be my 7 string purchase this year.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2017)

I think I read somewhere that now the Sterlings are made in Korea?, like the top ones like that JP150?

too many brands inputs I might be confusing lol. Someone confirm this?


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 22, 2017)

SnowfaLL said:


> thats a Sterling?? #$#%@.. might need to buy one. Assuming its actually roasted maple?



GASing pretty hard right now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 23, 2017)

A bit disappointing we didn't get the Petrucci 8 string or Jason's sig. Hopefully later this year.


----------



## pott (Jan 23, 2017)

This was only the winter/fall line-up. There'll be more coming up  And they've been hinting on multiple places that there's indeed more to come...


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2017)

pott said:


> This was only the winter/fall line-up. There'll be more coming up  And they've been hinting on multiple places that there's indeed more to come...



I was reading on the EBMM forum that one of the employees (I think Drew? I don't remember EDIT: It was Scott Ball answering questions on the EBMM Facebook page) said the Richardson sig is 2018 for sure, and the JP8 is just being worked on with no set release date. One of the mods also mentioned that EBMM never really does much for summer NAMM either (I guess last year being the exception for years' worth of absences), so there's that, too. 

Basically, don't hold your breath for either the JP8 or the Jason Richardson sig before this time next year.


----------



## Wolfos (Jan 31, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I was reading on the EBMM forum that one of the employees (I think Drew? I don't remember EDIT: It was Scott Ball answering questions on the EBMM Facebook page) said the Richardson sig is 2018 for sure, and the JP8 is just being worked on with no set release date. One of the mods also mentioned that EBMM never really does much for summer NAMM either (I guess last year being the exception for years' worth of absences), so there's that, too.
> 
> Basically, don't hold your breath for either the JP8 or the Jason Richardson sig before this time next year.



Hell I'd settle for that crazy burl top jp15 Jason Richardson has this year to tide me over till 2018.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 1, 2017)

If they make a Richardson, I'd hope they'd design him a different body shape then JPs. I know he plays a JP but probably due to not having a signature. All EBMM sign are unique to the player.

I see the JP8 as a novelty unless petrucci actually plays one. It'd be like all those dean dimebag ml 7 strings. I know there's a few out there that want an 8 string EBMM but again, I hope they design a different body shape for that model as well


----------



## gossong (Feb 9, 2017)

Spotted the purple sparkle Majesty on stage last night. Looked great!
That thing draws a lot of attention...


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 9, 2017)

<3 <3 wish I had the 3k$ to buy myself one, I love the majesty, but this sparkle version with neck binging jsut hit the fan for me <3 <3 

ca someone donate some money for my GAS? 


also wish Myung had a differnt taste in colors too. ITs all black boring bongos for him tho :/


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 11, 2017)

gossong said:


> Spotted the purple sparkle Majesty on stage last night. Looked great!
> That thing draws a lot of attention...



Is he using any of the original JP6s on the tour? I.E. the 2001 model? 

I suppose the JP16 was more or less spec'd out to replace the older models, but it'd be a little sad to not see him use the JP6 live again now that there's the opportunity. All the more so considering that Petrucci has said in the past that that guitar represents the sound he was going for on those early DT records (which obviously were originally recorded on Ibanez guitars, which in turn influenced the design of the the JP6). 

I suspect not wanting to go back to the older body style is a big reason why the JP16 exists. Is he even using the JP16 very much on the new tour, however? Or is it mostly the majesty?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 11, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> <3 <3 wish I had the 3k$ to buy myself one, I love the majesty, but this sparkle version with neck binging jsut hit the fan for me <3 <3
> 
> ca someone donate some money for my GAS?
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel any better, the sparkle majesty guitars were NAMM exclusives. Orders were only open on NAMM weekend through participating retailers...or at least that's what I remember reading on the EBMM forums several weeks ago.


----------



## b7string (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone know if the frets are stainless on the sterling models? I assume not...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 11, 2017)

b7string said:


> Anyone know if the frets are stainless on the sterling models? I assume not...



nope. unless they changed that on the newer (2017) models, but I don't think so....


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 11, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the sparkle majesty guitars were NAMM exclusives. Orders were only open on NAMM weekend through participating retailers...or at least that's what I remember reading on the EBMM forums several weeks ago.



I know, one of the ones selling it was dubaldo music. But althug yes, it was a NAMM weekend only, they say they still have some available. So they order extra

3200$ for the purple one with binding, and 2900$ for the gold one that comes with no binding











considering they have the PDN starry night majesty at 2950$ and the new monarchy series in 3000$ I think the prices are pretty dam good, if not great for a not only beautiful looking majesty but for a way more limited edition one of a kind guitar than a normal PDN run

they also have the Koa top with the big shield, but that one its 4000$


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 11, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I know, one of the ones selling it was dubaldo music. But althug yes, it was a NAMM weekend only, they say they still have some available. So they order extra
> 
> 3200$ for the purple one with binding, and 2900$ for the gold one that comes with no binding
> 
> ...



Right on. Yeah, DuBaldo is one of the only dealers to interact much with the community, so most news comes from them (well, him). Actually, I don't even know if those guitars were available through any other dealer aside from DuBaldo's Music...

Weird that all that NAMM stuff is still in stock. There's a decent number of EBMM collectors, and I figured they would've snatched these things up by now. I'm more interested in that Koa Axis than any of the Majesty guitars, though.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 11, 2017)

I think Axe Palace was getting a purple sparkle


----------



## gossong (Feb 12, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Is he using any of the original JP6s on the tour? I.E. the 2001 model?
> 
> I suppose the JP16 was more or less spec'd out to replace the older models, but it'd be a little sad to not see him use the JP6 live again now that there's the opportunity. All the more so considering that Petrucci has said in the past that that guitar represents the sound he was going for on those early DT records (which obviously were originally recorded on Ibanez guitars, which in turn influenced the design of the the JP6).
> 
> I suspect not wanting to go back to the older body style is a big reason why the JP16 exists. Is he even using the JP16 very much on the new tour, however? Or is it mostly the majesty?



It was all Majesty! The first set he used a different one for each song, mostly the new monarchy models. And one song with the NOMAC special edition.
The second set, Images&Words, was entirely played on the purple sparkle except for Learning to live. There he used a blue monarchy.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Feb 13, 2017)

gossong said:


> It was all Majesty! The first set he used a different one for each song, mostly the new monarchy models. And one song with the NOMAC special edition.
> The second set, Images&Words, was entirely played on the purple sparkle except for Learning to live. There he used a blue monarchy.



Same deal when I saw them on the Astonishing tour; I knew they had a JP16 with them because Maddi showed it off on a rig rundown video, but Petrucci just used the Majesty guitars all night. He really has doubled down on it...RIP to the rest of the JP line!


----------



## GXPO (Feb 14, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Same deal when I saw them on the Astonishing tour; I knew they had a JP16 with them because Maddi showed it off on a rig rundown video, but Petrucci just used the Majesty guitars all night. He really has doubled down on it...RIP to the rest of the JP line!



I honestly don't mind that he doesn't play them.. I mean, all respect to Steve Vai and the Jem series but the updates seem largely superficial for the most part. They know they have a base of collectors and they appeal to that. 

The JP line, they're doing something different every time and we're not just talking about a new top etc. We've got Jumbo stainless frets, a 20" radius, finished necks, unfinished necks, boost circuits, baritones, arms scoops, drop tops, angled headstops, neck throughs, bolts ons.. Sigs done right! I look forward to the fanned fret, headless, double neck JPXX. 

I hope they keep producing them whether he plays them or not.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 14, 2017)

he always plays his newest guitars, thats what I like about him he gives some love to all of them, even if its jsut one song in one tour.

Not like Vai like in your example where he has his main 4 guitars and be done, guitar goes wrong, change the neck, hardware, pickups, everything, but the guitar stays. So all those nice new models they release, chances are he wont play them

many artist do that, they stick to mostly their 1st or 2nd prototype. They are happy and call it a day, they jsut get an extra new production model as a backup


----------



## GXPO (Feb 17, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> he always plays his newest guitars, thats what I like about him he gives some love to all of them, even if its jsut one song in one tour.
> 
> Not like Vai like in your example where he has his main 4 guitars and be done, guitar goes wrong, change the neck, hardware, pickups, everything, but the guitar stays. So all those nice new models they release, chances are he wont play them
> 
> many artist do that, they stick to mostly their 1st or 2nd prototype. They are happy and call it a day, they jsut get an extra new production model as a backup



I feel almost dirty saying anything negative about Steve Vai, but yeah I think you hit the nail on the head. 

I wonder how much longer they can continue to pump out good updates to the JP line and whether they'll do the same with the Majesty.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 17, 2017)

I think he might jsut have reached the point where hes happy with the specs, so every new release would be just a change in colors/woods tops, or a maple fingerboard with the majesty, or a un-finish neck, small aesthetics changes like that, but the main specs stay the same

unless they want to make a special thing to target some specific buyers like the JP16 with the floyd.

The fact there wasnt a "JP17" this years I think it might proves that??.


----------



## Straighteight2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

They have the Monarchy Majesty for 2017 instead.

I personally think the yearly new models is too much.

The JPX was for 10th anniversary and that could have stayed till the Majesty was introduced. Now we also have a yearly update on the Majesty (new Colors second year, Artisan the year after, Monarchy now) too.

The only stable thing seems to be Petrucci changed from 15 to 17" fretboards. Maybe that's why he's sticking to the Majesty now?


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 21, 2017)

I think he may have found his ideal instrument in the Majesty. The JPs play just as well but the Majesty, IMO, feel better. 

Without doing a pickup swap to see how the guitars respond ,the JPs (CL/LF) have more attack and crunch like a Broad Sword. The Majesty (illuminators) is more like a Kitana, fast and articulate. Can't wait to try this Sonic Ecstasy in the new Majesty's


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 21, 2017)

beerandbeards said:


> the JPs (CL/LF) have more attack and crunch like a Broad Sword. The Majesty (illuminators) is more like a Kitana, fast and articulate.





What the ...


----------



## narad (Feb 21, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> What the ...


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks, it all makes sense now.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 21, 2017)

Hahahaha ^ well now you know


----------

